# Vietnamese Phin



## Threebean (Apr 29, 2021)

Who's using Phin brewers out there? I tried a simple 4oz phin and it's been a bit of a hit or miss for me, I have had a hard time dialing thing in so that the brew stops around 5 minutes, it seem like sometimes the gravity press will shift - maybe it's when there's a lot of outgassing on fresh beans. So far though, I've had some good results. I find it does best with a bit of hot water added to the final brew. It's a messier cleanup than paper filter brewers, that's a downside.


----------

